# Tether from USB to RJ45 (ethernet)



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I was just wondering if that is possible. Wanted to start using my mobile data part of my hardwired connection. Yes I do have the unlimited hotspot. Just like wiring everything. Wifi never works the way I like sometimes.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=631007


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Router USB or PC USB? I used to share my USB tethered to PC phone through the Ethernet port of the PC. I used it for XBox Live, since I didn't have the wireless adapter for the XBox. I assume you could easily substitute the XBox for a normal router to further spread the wired connection.

If you are talking about a router with a USB input, then I have no idea, never had one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

I was thinking router. But I saw an adapter once and was wondering if that works. I saw the dd-wrt route but what happens when I unplug it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

24andrewd said:


> I saw the dd-wrt route but what happens when I unplug it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I dont know what you mean. You no longer have internet until you plug it back in of course.


----------



## 24andrewd (Nov 12, 2011)

OK thanks didn't know if the ip v4 would come back until you restart the router

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

What about windows settings? Like the internet connection sharing option. Try that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

